# LJ Fantasy Football League - The Innaugural Season



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

All right gang, we've got our 10 man league set.

This years prize will not be monetary but it will have an unheralded value to guys like us. Your ante to get in is a medium flat rate box of cut offs. One winner takes all.

Here's a quick link to the league homepage: 
http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/480008

Here's the list of the official participants: (LJ handle, Squad Name)

Mr.Fid - Off in the Shower
Carguy - Carguy460
489Tad - Onaconof's
WoodenFrog - Wood Frog's Team
BentheViking - FightEvryCooperNHere
BigRedKnothead - BigRed's Broncos
SuperStretch - SuperStretchies
7Footer - Percy Whipped
Buckethead - Midget Warriors
ChrisStef - Tamba Hali Baba


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I would be a definte maybe. If you need one to round out the league, I would do it. If you have too many, I can be out. I kinda like the money leagues, even though I never win it. lol


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Count me in! I'm participating in 2 other leagues and running my own this year, so we'll see how flustered I get.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea im with ya Shane. I like money leagues. Im on a tear in baseball right now and im making a late season charge for the money. 3.5 games back.

Im gonna create the league and edit the post so I can save a draft slot on the server.

I think you should be in. Jus sayin.

Here's a thought: Be cool if the winner got a lumber from all participants. Fill a medium rate box …. one winner takes all. Cost ya about $15 to ship it out. Fill it with off cuts.

Imagine the glory of 8-10 flat rates hitting your doorstep.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Dude Stef thats a great idea, I like the medium rate box idea!

I have actually never done a fantasy league, for a couple reasons - (1) I'm too afraid I will get way into it and start doing multiple leagues each season and then my wife will get annoyed with me (especially when NBA and NFL overlap, I was every Blazer game religiously), (2) I worry I won't be able to keep up my roster because I am so damn busy.

Whatever I'm in, since its my first time doesn't that mean I will probably win? Lol.

Seahawks baby!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Link coming your way 7footah.

Best thing is that you can link your squad to your phone and set your lineup in the can. Its only once a week you need to set it and for all you rookies out there remember you can never have too many kickers, defenses, or tight ends.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, gotcha.

Note to self - 5:30 pacific time!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Brady's my boy, he was our QB when I was at UM. Everyone hates on the guy that wins all the time.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

GO DUCKS…. Dude, you made a football ?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea brosif. 2 years ago. It creates half of my (other) leagues FFL trophy.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh what the heck…I don't mind losing in more than one league…Reckon I'll donate some Doug Fir offcuts from my workbench to someone…wait, that would mean I would have to start cutting. Hmm…


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Things nice…


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm in. Sometimes I have a hard time making live drafts. But we'll see.

Should we use our LJ screen names as team names? I could see that getting confusing.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't use my SN Red - I went with my stand by … The Ickey Shuffle. At your discretion on the team name.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pickle Slappers…at least that's what I played as last year…


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm wanting a spot. I hope you girls don't mind being DOMINATED.

I kinda suck at FF, and have really considered time and effort dedicated to fandom to be a gross misallocation of resources, (perhaps I came to this after spending thousands attending Jaguars games?) but I do like a bit of smack talk.

Is it required that members own a television? I have been off the tube for over three years, and I find it excruciating when I'm exposed. I will watch some sporting events over the intardnets from time to time.

Team name: Midget Warriors


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't sing it, bring it Buckethead.

PM forthcoming.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Everyone cool with the prize idea for the winner? Flat rate box of cut offs. Winner take all?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, that's fine with me. I just sent some figured walnut cutoffs to another LJ.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds good to me.. I have some chinaberry scraps collecting (saw)dust..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Stef- Concerning the team name and the corresponding LJ….maybe you can just make a "key" on the original post. I will be known as "Ruby Puby."


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

What was sweatpants boner all ready taken Red?

Ill post the league roster when we get all squared up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

oh…I just thought it would make you laugh.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

you should already know to PM me


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol Red. I dig the squad name. Just breakin your stones.

Fid & Ben. PM's soon.

Id like to hit 10 teams if possible.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I'll post on here since I figure this will be more active. Snake or auction? Is the draft date is set in stone? How about the positions/points values?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

As of right now its a snake draft set for Monday 9/2 at 8:30 EST. As far as set in stone, no its movable. Ill draw the draft order out of a hat.

1 qb - 
2 rb
2 wr
1 flex
1 te
1 def
1 k

Not sure if you guys wanna do a points per reception or not. In one of my leagues you get 0.5 ppr. We could also do 6 pts for qb touchdowns instead of 4. Those are the only real wrinkles I like to put in to the league, after that it gets a bit confusing.

Ill come up wit ha list of things to vote on if we'd like.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

PPR doesn't matter to me, as long as we know going into the draft. But I'm not a big fan of 6pts for passing touchdowns. It makes the qbs the highest scorers by far. My 2 cents.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree Red, but it opens up the draft so the first 15 players off the board aren't running backs. I hate having the 10th pick and im stuck choosing between Reggie Bush and DeMarco Murray. I also like 40 point games out of Aaron Rodgers 

Once/If we get to 10 we'll put out a vote on any point changes deviating from the standard scoring.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

When you said football Stef, I thought you meant real football (soccer in the US) and not the kind of football that you play with a rugby ball. Only joking. Anyhow, I wouldn't have a clue about that football.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea and id hate to force you to spend all that money shipping cut offs all the way from England after I win. Now a brass backed hand saw id let ya pay for


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I am a fan of PPR and 6 pts for a TD pass. I usually do auction drafts as opposed to snakes, but I understand that snake is easier.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I vote as many pts for as much stuff as possible. Oh…and is Larry Johnson still on the board? Lol


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a points setup from Yahoo that we've tweaked over 6 years.. then a buddy and I took that and modified it to make it a pretty hardcore league.. IR slots, draft pick trades, enabling D/DL/DB positions, no negative points (that's just salt in the wounds), and a 30 second draft pick timer (come prepared or don't come at all)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You can have LJ. Im about Bobby Sippio this year.

Stretch - id like to watch that draft. Be fun as hell.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Every year we get stuck with about 10 of the 16 guys AFK during the draft and the 90 second timer is bruuuutal. Also, our points are scored on a scale of maybe 2.5-3x the default.. a good game is 150+ and you have to be an idiot to get <100.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

bump…we gotta get some extra people in this thing


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I want in!!! you figure out the hard parts like points and things, I just take the wins!!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, we need a few more. Come on ya goofy LJs A league of 8 will work…but 10 would be better.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump the thread and you get spam.. perfect


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol. Nice. Love me a lil spam.

Woodenfrog … Youre in brah.

If we get Shane on board he'll make 9. Im workin on our 10th. You fellas really should start buying exotic and figured woods. Ive got a lot of projects in mind


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I can round out the league for you, no problems there. If you have an odd number, I can be out. If you need me for an even number I am in. It just doesn't seem fair to have me taking all my fellow LJs lumber like candy from a baby.

I am just looking out for you guys, really.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Shane - looks like were at 10 right now, if you want in ill hunt down one more guy so you'd make 12

Things to vote on (possible scoring changes)

0.5 point per reception or 1 point per reception (standard is 0 points per reception)
6 points for qb touchdowns (instead of standard 4 points)
Start 2 qbs's (instead of 1)
2 Flex spots (instead of 1)

Ill post it all on the league homepage and we will run the official vote through email. Votes due in by the end of preseason week 3. Majority rules. Commisioner vote breaks a tie.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Original Post edited.

Let me know if you guys have any beef with the draft change to 9/1 instead of 9/2. If not, ill make it official. Ive got a conflict in another league so swapping the days would be beneficial to me as well.

Shane - offer stands if you want me to bump it up to a 12 man league. Lemme know.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you guys want to know the draft order prior to the draft or let the computer pick it at random on draft day?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

9/1 is fine with me.. That's when my other two drafts are (different times)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Draft Day and Time changed … I just wanted to secure the spot on the server. They tend to book up. I hope there's no beef with that. If so … well … ill figure that out.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I am good Stef. If you get another I will play. No worries if not. I can go standby to make an even number. I always lose the first rd of playoffs anyways. I had A Rogers like 3 or 4 yrs in a row. Dude is jinxed around wk 13. Scored me a bagel one yr in a gm vs Detroit. Got knocked out….still hurts to this day.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ehhh the dreaded fantasy donut.

Ill see if I can wrangle up an 11th guy to get ya in. I need all the lumber I can get.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the Brits idea of drafting rugby players. Well he mentioned rugby. Anyway, if I give up my cut offs what will I trip over. This is gonna be almost like cleaning my shop and that is a different Stef thread. I'll be the one on the bubble for sure.

Chris what are you calling a flex? Ok guys just don't pick any Giant players and I'll be happy and civil.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Flex will be any WR, RB, or TE that you choose.

Is Mark Bavaro available?


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Its always funny to me reading the names of fantasy football/baseball teams. Very clever indeed haha


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Week 3 preseason coming up boys …. this is the week to watch for all of you fantasy information. Go Chiefs.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

League email concerning draft date sent.

Also just found out that ive got the first pick in my 12 man money league. I think its gotta be Adrian Peterson.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I work totally on-call again. So any draft time is as likely as the other for me.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Shooting for 9/3 for the draft date gang. Lemme know that youre all cool with it.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

O

quack…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

9/3 - 9:30 PM EST - DRAFT DATE

Post Chip Kelly era comin up huh Widdle? I guarantee that UConn football will again be too painful to watch. Anyone need a 70 year old head coach still running the I formation? I hope Pasqualoni gets canned after another sub .500 season.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Let's do it, I'm getting pretty eff-ing excited for football, more excited than I've been ever since the *Stealers* paid the refs errrrr I mean beat my Hawks in the Super Bowl.

I can't wait to see how Helfrich pans out, I'd love to see Oregon get another shot at one of those SEC teams, but I'm sure they'll stumble somewhere along the line, probably against Stanford.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

GO LAKERS! I just love baseball. ;-)


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep stef..The eagles shouldbe fun to watch this year..
7footer..Pac 12 is going to be tough this year…Lots of good teams, lots of good coaches…

cheifs may need another year for that Qb to finally get comfortable…


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Drafted Jamal Charles 9th pick in my other draft….he'd better represent


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

JC at #9 .. Good value there. Im all about value. He might not run as much but he will catch a ton of balls under Andy "the big red blimp" Reid.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

jc's a Donkey…Im thinkin MCcoy will get off for the eagles…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Stop givin away my sleepers Widdle!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, McCoy went 3rd. That's the darn thing about fantasy drafts - you have in mind all these players that you want….but really, you only can draft the best that fall to you.

I'm in 1st in my baseball league again. The might lead to another LN purchase


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im sitting 4th in baseball, currently 3.5 games out of first with 3 weeks left and no playoffs. Cmon squad!

I love those drafts where everything you thinks should happen doesn't. Throws me for a loop every time. Picking up JC at 9 is a killer deal. I predict he goes for 1800 all purpose yards this year.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^Ya I was happy about that pick. The rest of my draft last night was one of those where the guy one pick ahead of me took my pick….several times. Doh.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So its time to vote here:

4 or 6 Points for QB touchdowns?

0 points per reception? 0.5 points for receptions? 1.0 points per reception?

Cast your votes.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

O


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Little fired up for the quacks Widdle lol ?

When you guys open up? Next week?


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah…Sorry…Nicholls state ? on the new fox station…

Gooo Ruby Puby…what ?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

All good bruddah, I love me a fired up football fan. Red thread too. lol.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, Stef the 'big red blimp' or as I always use to call him, the Angry Walrus.










Widdle - Nicholl state, Ducks will be up 28-0 by the end of the 1st quarter. DAT returns opening kickoff for TD.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Wonering if he'll play special teams this year ?


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh I'm sure a little, he was returning punts last season, remember in the Kansas state game when he took the opening kickoff like 90 yards to the house?


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh yeah…i remember, watched that game like ten times..lol….I just think is value went up a bit being the no. 1 back…I say let him go…we'll see..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Gooo Ruby Puby…what ?

Ya, just a nickname I had back in the day. Never knew what it meant….just figured it had a nice ring to it….lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DRAFT ORDER:

1. Percy Whipped 
2. Onaconofs 
3. Off in the S… 
4. carguy460 
5. SuperStretch… 
6. FightEvryCoo… 
7. Ruby Puby 
8. Tamba Hali Baba 
9. Woodenfrog's… 
10. Midget Warriors


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

BOOO-YAO son!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Marshawn Lynch off the board 7?


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahahaha, Tea & Skittles dawg!

I can't divulge my draft order, maybe I'll take Jon Ryan first. ;-)

btw - who is the person I am matched up with first, Onaconofs, they aren't listed on your legend here at the top, or maybe someone just changed the team name, i didn't look that hard.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Tea and skittles? Whatta ya makin some sizzurp lol?

Onaconof is 489Tad. I just changed the legend.

Its all psychological now. Im in your head brah. You're thinkin do I really go with a homer pick and take Lynch? He could have a monster year. I dunno if Peterson can do what he did last year again. Not sure if Foster is healthy or not. What about Al Morris? Jamaal Charles?


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

How bout larry csonka ?


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Naw no sizzurp, although I wouldn't mind trying some! I was thinking about going with Tea & Skittles as a team name, Lynch eats skittles on the sideline during games.

It would be fitting that Purple Jesus doesn't do it quite like last year… Speaking of that who is on the cover of Madden this year? I'll make sure NOT to pick them.

*Motorcycles are Dangeruss.*


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg you gotta be kidding me, 2 different covers of Madden this year, one has Barry Sanders and the other-> All Day, great. The curse of the Madden cover, I'm in my own head now!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup 2 madden covers. The curse bit my boy JC 2 years ago. Be wary.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry Stef, per request of the wifey, I had to change my team name. I forgot my son checks my fantasy stuff often. Today he's been asking what a Pub-by is (pronounced like "pub")...lol

Big Red's Broncos it is.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Seems like that should be a penalty…^^


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea i would have at least went with red thread but big red bronco is better than big reds stallion. I woulda been forced to ask what his name was.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Burros..


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

looks like yahoo changed over the background layout for fantasy football


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^ya, I like the old format. Took me a while to figure out how to get to team settings.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy Crap! Howe Long's kid plays for the Bears? I gots to start paying attention.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, Ive have questions.

How does the live draft work? All I know is slightly better that a "dead draft".
Ten teams, how long should the draft take?
Having played the game myself I'm pretty knowledgeable of the all the positions. What is a BN and there's six of them?
I"ll have more questions, trust me on that…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll try:
Live draft- we're all online at the same time, it happens "live". Usually have 90sec to make your pick. Absentees "auto-draft" 
How long? Usually bout an hour to hour and a half
BN are just your bench players. You'll need them to fill bye weeks.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Red! I still will have questions…....you guys are gonna be so happy with me.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The cool new thing that yahoo does is that it sends you a draft grade after its all said and done. I drafted in my 12 man league this past weekend and got a B from the yahoo analytical team. They give you a pretty cool run down.

Dan - yea set aside about an hour and a half to get your draft on. Typically a few minutes between picks. You also may want to load the draft format about 15 minutes prior to the start just to get a feel for the interface and make sure it runs on your machine.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

stef that draft grade thing sounds cool. i haven't done a live draft yet this year so i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's what it looks like:

Draft Grade: B

Think you're better than this? Nominate yourself for the Toyota Hall of Fame and prove it.

The Ickey Shuffle couldn't weave their first overall selection into fantasy gold. They're projected to end up eighth in Uconn Football League with a mark of 4-8-2 (1,301 points). With their first five picks, The Ickey Shuffle focused on balance, selecting QB Russell Wilson (49th overall), RBs Adrian Peterson (1st) and Reggie Bush (24th), and WRs Brandon Marshall (25th) and Wes Welker (48th). They have the most prolific quartet of RBs in the league, as they picked up Peterson, Bush, Mark Ingram, and DeAngelo Williams for their fantasy stable.

The Season Ahead

Week 12 appears to be a tricky one, as the top two projected scorers (Russell Wilson and Michael Vick) for The Ickey Shuffle will be relaxing during off weeks. They have a less-challenging-than-average schedule when factoring in opponents' projected points. Along with the sixth-easiest overall schedule, both the first four games and last four games of the season are about league-average difficulty for The Ickey Shuffle. An especially easy stretch appears to start in Week 1, during which The Ickey Shuffle plays projected bottom-tier teams for two consecutive games.

Draft Notes
Strongest Position: RB is one of two positional groups projected to beat their slot's league average on The Ickey Shuffle (along with QB). Of the two groups, RB is projected to be the best unit on the squad, topping the league average for that position by 20.5%.
Waiver Wire Time: Week 12 looks to be a tough one for The Ickey Shuffle as both QBs they selected will be on bye that week (Russell Wilson and Michael Vick).
QB Controversy?: The coach of The Ickey Shuffle might need to flip a coin. Their top-drafted QB (Russell Wilson) and second-drafted QB (Michael Vick) have very similar seasonal point projections.
Beginning with a Bang: The Ickey Shuffle got off to a sizzling start, amassing the most projected points in the league during the first half of the draft.
Free Fallin': The GM of The Ickey Shuffle must have had to leave their draft party early. After tallying the most projected points in the league over the draft's first half, they racked up the fewest during the second half.
Mr. Irrelevant: The Ickey Shuffle may know something no one else does, grabbing Austin Collie, who is on a squad in less than 10% of all Yahoo! leagues (0%).


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

That's funny Stef. I got a B on my other league too. Here's my "report card"

Draft Grade: B
Think you're better than this? Nominate yourself for the Toyota Hall of Fame and prove it.

When a bottom-half draft slot yields top-half results, that's the sign of a strong effort by the GM. Such was the case with Omaha Beef, which flipped its ninth overall pick into a projected fifth-place finish in Rahim Moore's Second Chance League (7-6-0, 1,399 points). With seven RBs on the roster, Omaha Beef might have opted for quantity over quality at that spot; their RBs are projected to average 132 points this season, fewer than the league average of 152. They landed the top pair of RBs in the league, as they scooped up Jamaal Charles and DeMarco Murray to carry the load.

The Season Ahead
While Week 9 has the most players on bye for Omaha Beef (4), Week 11 is actually projected to have the team's highest amount of idle fantasy points. From the perspective of opponents' projected points, they have a tougher-than-average schedule. In addition to having the fifth-most grueling overall schedule, Omaha Beef also has the second-most difficult last four games of the season. An especially difficult stretch might begin in Week 11, when Omaha Beef battles the projected top-tier teams for two straight games.

Draft Notes
Strongest Position: TE is one of two positional groups projected to beat their slot's league average on Omaha Beef (along with WR). Of the two groups, TE is projected to be the best unit on the squad, topping the league average for that position by 40.3%.
Team of Champions: Omaha Beef has a lineup sprinkled with proven fantasy winners. Across all Yahoo! leagues last season, three of their players finished among the top 20 in percentage of times on a championship roster. They include A.J. Green, Randall Cobb, and Tony Gonzalez.
QB Controversy?: The coach of Omaha Beef might need to flip a coin. Their top-drafted QB (Tony Romo) and second-drafted QB (Eli Manning) have very similar seasonal point projections.
Mr. Mendoza: Christine Michael is owned in fewer than 10% of Yahoo! leagues (0%). Let's hope that a.) Omaha Beef has some solid inside information, or b.) he's a close friend of the family.
Risk Hater: Actuaries love the drafting style of Omaha Beef. They minimized risk by selecting seven consistent players among their 16 picks.
Super Sleeper: With the hope of a breakout performance, Omaha Beef grabbed Christine Michael with pick No. 177.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys, will it offend anyone if I have to autodraft? I will be out of town till Thursday with limited Internet access…if that will slow thing up too much, let me know and I'll try to figure something out…


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh…..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

No sweat Jason. Obviously wed like you to attend if ya can but it is what is, everyone needs 2 kickers autodrafted lol

Didnt see how the ducks did Widdle but i do know my Uconn squad lost to D1AA Townson St … At home. (Insert face palm). Adios coach P and your 1980's style of football. What an awful hire.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

ducks play tomorow, i'll post updatehere every 3 minutes…

Well looks like the huskies have a bye week to get it together, than they have maryland and than michigan …eeeks…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup against our former coach randy edsall. That chump thought it was cool to split for maryland and inform his team while they were heading home and he was flying to maryland


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

not a fan of how coaches jump ship these days on there players..Sweet talk them and there families while recruiting saying there onboard for the long haul…Than they split…weak..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

+1 bruddah Widdle. Also eff the NCAA. Half a game for manziel?


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

What's he twenty..? Not easy to stay out of trouble at his age…let em play..he's fun to watch..the great white hope..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

The great white hope? I thought that was Macklemore….lol

Not a biggy Jason. There's always a few who can't make it. Just box up some rosewood for me now.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im not blaming johnny football, hes a kid and uf someone will pay him for signing somethin he earned that money IMO. Its the inconsistency of rulings by the "committe" the frosts my undies. Hes phenominal for the game of football at this level and thats what makes college football cool, the ability by one player to completely take over a game.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Since ive never heard anyone question the fact that his name is johnny Football, Im actually annoyed he even has to sit a half …


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

So, just to confirm, we are now at 9/3 at 9:30 EST? Haven't checked this thread in little while. The only question is, can anyone beat Off in the Shower?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Confirmed. Snicker. Chuckle. Belly laugh.

I dunno if he can be beat but i punched a clown once.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Gotta say I'm a fan of Johnny Football and find it kind of hilarious that he's gone for a half game.

Not a fan of Uconn losing to Towson. Embarassing

Can't wait for the draft. Feeling very confident about my draft plan for my auction league. This one…we'll have to see.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

*widdle* I'm right there with ya. Im super annoyed they did that also. I've been following that whole circus they call an investigation (obviously me being an Aggie) and this was the finale. He didn't even get charged with what they initially accused him of, that's the stupid thing. They charged him for "signing memorabilia knowing it would make SOMEONE ELSE money." They didn't find any evidence on what they wanted so to save face they figured out some way they could punish him so they didn't look completely worthless from being wrong on their accusations. Did I say the suspension annoys me? Lol

I'm gonna go out on limb here and say that the main reason they suspended him for the second half instead of the first half was to keep more people watching ESPN through the 2nd half so they could make more money on viewership. I mean, if manziel started and it was a blowout so they play the backup the second half, who would tune in for the rest of the game??....or I may just be a crazed A&M fan with too much time on his hands.. Ill believe both


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^ I can't even watch espn anymore. soap opera. They care more about the off-the-field crap.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree, no one does any investigative reporting anymore. All the heads just repeat each other every 8 minutes, and you start to believe it..


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i don't know if you guys have it, but I've been watching only fox sports 1 and fox sports live since the new station launched a few weeks ago. I don't know if its any better or worse than espn, but its certainly different.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

TWC sent me a letter saying that they were adding it to my account free of charge.. nope. Have to order it. curses!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok i checked and my system works with yahoo.

Not ever doing this before at 8:30 CST, I go to yahoo FF lumberjocks league page. Under "draft central" is where all the action happens? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea dan youre on it. Youll open the page and click enter live draft. Ill be on bout half hour early to chit chat. If for some reason the chat doesnt open in the bottom right hand corner. X it out and try again. Its been glitchy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm so gonna beat "off in the shower" week 1.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Someones excited ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Checking out my team. You guys are screwed.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

where is my update about the draft grade!

also is the flex going to be instead of the 3rd wr or in addition to?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

takes a couple minutes.. hold yer horses! Looks like 3 of us got within the 104-105.99 projected range for the first game


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh yeah… best draft award goes to …. me! Get ready to eat dirt, buttheads!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

how is that possible? you got 2 k 2 dst and percy harvin!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

backups, backups, and dumped him already. I think it compares total output expected, bye week conflicts, redundancy for bye weeks, and rank vs ADP


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

ehhh, I wouldn't trade you teams stretchy


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

ehh.. after drafting across 3 leagues and for the past 6 years, I know how to work a draft.. it may not hold up, but I like my crew


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

im happy with my guys too, I just want to know what yahoo thought


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^you've got a solid team there.

Dan, bit of a fantasy addict myself. Embarrassed to say how much money I've won…and spent on tools


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

you guys watching the season premier of the league tonight?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww sheettt. Solid heads up brossif ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Soooo stoked for the Bronco game/nfl kickoff tonight.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Firat loss in the afc west. Thank you baltimore


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey since the first game is tonight, do our final starting lineups have to be set before the game tonight? If that even makes sense-like if I decide on Saturday that I want to start someone else can I still sub them (obviously as long as they werent involved in tonight's game) or no since a game has already been played?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you should be able to edit lineups after tonight before 1:00 kickoff on sunday.

Also for at least the first week were gonna have to deal with 3 wr's. Im workin on gettin it changed but its a real pain in the ass. Gonna have to save rosters and restart tge league and manually input everything i think.

Sorry for the screw up gang.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

@7Footer - Once a player's game kicks off, they're locked in that spot. If they're on the bench, they can't be taken off, and if they're in a scoring slot, they can't be moved. You can still move around the rest of the team tho

@chrisstef - Save yourself some trouble bro.. I'm OK with doing 3 WR.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm fine with 3 WRs as well. If it makes it easier.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok that's what I figured but wanted to check, thank you sirs!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sheesh i mutilated setting up this league. We need an extra bench spot or 2. Its a 10 man and theres talent out there to be owned. Also my goof on the 3 wr's warrents an additional spot.

When would be a fair time to add the bench slot? It would essentially be a free for all on the waiver wire.

Before Sunday i think. Or i can do it right now, holler at your boy.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Now! I have 30 minutes until I leave work! ;-)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Also id be willing to bet that Big Red is all greased up sitting in his chair, box of 7-11 nachos on his lap wearing his Steve Atwater jersey. No pants … only weasel squeezers.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he's tailgating in his driveway…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

In said outfit.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Or naked in a bean bag chair eating a bag of cheetos.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it too early to mess around and start my 'sleepers' ?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

personally i sit back on sleepers but these early weeks can be funny. The defense tends to lag behind the offenses a little.

Strong search fu widdle.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Well i picked up Kenbrell Thompkins and then I heard one of the fantasy guys saying that he's going to get a bunch of touches because Amendola is questionable… but I'd have to sit probably Miles Austin (who'll probaby get hurt anyway in a couple weeks) ... Idk, my head is already spinning, one of those things where you're damned if ya do and damned if ya don't I guess….


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

He aint Wes Welker and i havent trusted a NE WR since randy moss. Jusy sayin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Try an Al Wilson jersey bungholes….LOL
Widdle…don't dare me to bust out the speedo…








Go Donkeys

Stef- not a big deal if we leave it as is….anyone want to trade for an rb? hehe


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

^your agood sport red


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Real grass, in the rain..Gonna be a good game…may have to rig up a tv in the shop for a few months…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i am fine with the league staying how it is


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^says all the guys who didn't draft 7rbs with the flex in mind


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

haha, love the bungholes reference Red!

Hey can someone tell DeMarius Thomas to catch a pass???


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

My vote is leaving this week alone.. Any changes should be made like next Tues AM


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

How 'bout dem Broncos. Basically anyone who drafted P. Manning or D. Thomas is lookin' good.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Quite the player…


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Decent night for Peyton….


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

im pumped for tomorrow…who dat!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Football Sunday baby! Lets go Chiefs.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im not takin too kindly to an opening day beatdown StretchyPants.

I do like the red sea in KC throwin out a defensive goose egg though.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Was there any doubt?

You want to see a major coaching mistake.. take a look at the Bills coach making his guys run hurry up offense while up by 1 and 4 minutes on the clock… -_-


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup. Bills blew the clock management but not as big of a gaf as the bucs linebacker get flagged for 15 with 7 secs left leading to the game winning fg. Betcha itll be quiet around his locker.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya know whats cool? Leavin Boldin on the bench.

Lookin solid in my other 3 leagues to record a W.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

wish i could have started cameron and davis…told ya our flex should be rb/wr/te


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't think anyone saw that game from Boldin coming. Nice lazy day watching football and grumbling about my latest commission.

Also finishing up fantasy baseball. In the finals. Is daddy gonna get a new LN??


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Giants suck.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the dog house david wilson.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I actually think the Giants lost onaconof the book will be heavy on the Broncos and if Little Brother wins next week the book keeps his money.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The Manning Bowl. Gmen better hope Thomas and amakumura are on their game for the Donkey receiver corps comin through.

Next week Chiefs thump Jerry Jones and his ego at Arrowhead.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^ I do wanna see that game. Chiefs look a lot better with a real QB.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

This chip kelly offense and the eagles looks really interesting. 18 carries and over 100 for mccoy in the first half.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

yep..bryce brown can bust too..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Knew widdle was watchin. He trucked a few dudes just a bit ago.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

He was the number one +- recruit out of high school mabye 4 years ago, and kinda screwed up..but he's a big time player… Go duckeagles..


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Whoever took mccoy..your welcome..

What's up with rg111 having his surgeon on the sidelines..awkward…obviously not mentally ready..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't have espn…but


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

the Goat ^^


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Beat my buddy in another league who had Peyton playing.. final score for us was 208.08 - 206.24.

In other news.. I reset the league I run.. it was a pain in the butt to do, but most people wanted to drop the D/DB/DL positions. I had to lock all the teams, do a draft reset, set everyone's roster, then manually add the roster again for wk1, then assign the differential in the team score section so that the Team + defense scores carried over.. yikes.

It looks like Yahoo is allowing teams to add positions:
"If there are any roster positions you would like added to your roster post-draft, Yahoo! Sports can accommodate such requests. However, we cannot edit or remove roster positions from your current setting once your league has drafted, as it will lead to corrupted rosters." - https://io.help.yahoo.com/contact/index?page=contact&locale=en_US&y=PROD_SPORTS_FAN_FOOTUS

If you're really interested in switching the extra WR to a flex spot, they might be able to accommodate since any WR in the WR slot will fit in the flex.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, it looks like someone was beating off in the shower this weekend. Although really, I had no shot against Kaep. One to you Big Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^ my wife saw your team name and said, "men are ridiculous" ....LOL

Stretch and Stef. That does sound like the simplest solution. Just leave the 3rd WR, and a flex and a couple of bench players.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im going to try and add the flex spot. Im emailing yahoo now. Ill also open up an additional 2 roster spots for each team to accommodate the added position.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

2 spots added on the bench for everyone. League email sent out.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

WE WILL HAVE A FLEX OPTION OPENED UP SHORTLY!!

sorry for yelling.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Flex option is now officially open.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

"Just when I thought you couldn't possibly be any dumber, you go and do something like this… and totally redeem yourself!"

LOL


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Stretch gave me the link. Hes the real hero.

That john denver was full of $hit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Hindsight, I know for a fact that we changed some stuff (flex, TE elig.) after the draft. But I've realized that was an Espn league. 
I used to prefer yahoo. Espn had way too much ads. But now yahoo does too. I don't care for their new format.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

let the FA free for all begin!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I get a chance this week to win against off in the shower….you thought i was going to say beat!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this how youll celebrate after a win against off in the shower? By wearing your favorite jersey?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

lol chris…

on a more serious note I wanted to propose a payment change. I think that the loser of the championship game get one of the boxes of cutoffs and not have to send one out. I will volunteer to be the sender in that arrangement assuming I don't make the championship game. If I do then I'd hope someone else would step up to that. anyone else have thoughts on that?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Sounds fine to me. I could be a backup scrapper.

Man, am I glad I didn't draft that bum Spiller.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill agree to that. Second place should get a lil sumpin sumpin.

Now Ben … show me them tiger claws. Rowwwr.

Man that was an exciting game last night. Gag. Brady and the squad of pop warner receivers couldn't get on the same page. U-G-L-Y you aint got no alibi, you ugly, yo mama said you ugly … heeey.

Easy on the Spiller draft stock there Rojo lol. He's gonna get his touches. No way EJ Manuel will chuck it 50 times a game. He'll be broken by week 6.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Well now let's not go and assume that EVERYONE on this site can beat off in the shower. I might win one someday…

I'm fine with the payment change.

Stef the U-G-L-Y line was my favorite part of the broadcast last night. Including the actual football game. Win's a win, but that was sad.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Man in my 12 man league im gonna have qb controversy every week. Vick and Wilson.

Vick vs San Diego
Wilson vs. SF

Right now ive got Vick starting for this weeks matchups. Cha'll think?


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm back. We're doing wavers? GreAt I can pick up more players on injured reserve.
I was laughing at Brady snapping on the sidelines. Then Rex's face drop every time the jets F-uped.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea Dan, I added a flex spot to the lineup and added 2 more bench spots as well. Waiver wire is wiiide open.

In other news Deadspin.com had an article on a WWF themed draft party. Now that's some funny stuff.









The Sheik is my fave.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^ good stuff Stef. I could be hacksaw Jim Duggan

I'd go with Vick on that one. In my money league. I've got to decide:

E. Manning vs. DEN or
T. Romo vs. KC

Is that Chief's defense a fluke?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Negative on chiefs D. No fluke imo. Its a tough call tho red. I think it would depend on if dez plays or not. The manning bowl could be a shoot out or the giants will get blown out. Either way i thing elis gonna chuck it. Denver also travels cross country on a short week.

Chiefs picked up sean smith, dunta robinson in the off season. Add brandon flowers and eric berry back there and a renewed pass rush and its trouble for romo.

Id go hillbilly jim. Dont go messin with a country boy.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

im too young I guess to know those old wwf guys…i was more of the rock and stone cold generation though I guess as a little kid i always liked jake the snake and rowdy roddy piper.

and i liked that peyton last thursday scored more than everyone else combined last night


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Rowdy Roddy Piper was a beast. Did you ever see the movie "They Live"? Now that was a classic flick starring that guy.

In other news, http://www.sportspickle.com/2013/09/danny-amendola-passes-away-groin-strain

Hope no one drafted him.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Now thats funny ^


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

dammit bailey i had to check espn.com i thought that was real for a second!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

There is something very wrong with a female free, kinda naked man party…just saying.

Go KC.. Beat the Eagles. I've been the the Vet once. Didn't like it very much.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Big smile ^


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, dogs like ducks.

KC defense for real. Now I'm banking on Eli having to sling the ball this game.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

guys guys.. I'm not even trying ^_^


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

StretchPants - youre putting up some numbers bro, but much like telling a pitcher hes tossing a no hitter, you may have just jinxed yourself. Here comes the injury bug.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chiefs O lookin stale. Wasting opportunity here. Hate wasting scoring chances.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Chiefs…Comin up.
And my dog says, vick should learn to read a defense…bench em..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

KC 3-0. It aint pretty but here we come. Aww yea!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I chalk it up to a soft schedule…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya mean the exact same schedule Denver plays Red?

Cowboys and the Eagles back to back … come get some NFC east.

I chalk it up to a stellar defense and great clock management by the offense. That's how we'll win games, keeping the opposing offense off the field and smackin em in the mouth.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

hehehe…..they are a lot better. But they won't win the division;-P


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

11/17 Red. KC vs Den. On like donkey kong.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, maybe they'll give my donkeys a better game than everybody else has.

Looks like my bats have gotten cold in my fantasy baseball finals. Might not be any LN glory. Sigh.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Cmon Uconn lets upset big blue in OUR house on national TV!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I think #1 spot is about to change.. stand aside 7Footer!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

My whole squad is going on the trade block.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Dood what the hell. Basically my entire squad schit the bed this weekend.

Stretch what made you pick up Chicago's defense??? That was ridiculous.

I need Peydirt and D. Thomas to make this respectable tonight!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

There were a ton of dud games this week. Very few big performances. I just hope I didn't set the league Mendoza line or the year this week. One the bright side the Chies are 3-0 with NY Giants coming to town next week. Lets finish of the NFC East.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

You can beat up on the Eagles all you want but ease up on the Giants. They are going through a tough time.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I drafted Chicago's D.. They're one of the top-owned in the league.

Its always a shock coming back to this league.. the other two I'm in are like 200+ points on a "good" day.. 240 on a great day.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The hell with that Dan. You got more super bowl wins than we have playoff appearances in the last 15 years. 2-14 last season and I want justice!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

How about those Jets dropping 20 penalties for 168 yards and Buffalo's inability to capitalize? -_-


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll never get tired of beating the Raiders.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Stretch - 20 penalties and you lose .. that's tough to swallow.

Red - sheesh Peyton looks good. That is until week 11 and the sea of red come to town. Hali and Houston gonna make a lil sammich out of old man manning and Poe's gonna top him off with a sumo splash.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

So Nate Buleson breaks his arm in a car wreck this morning after trying to save his pizza from falling off the seat?? LOL.

And then there's this:
Bronco RB's roshambo for who gets the TD


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup, the deadspin.com article is hilarious on Burleson. I mean its 2:30 in the morning, you got a hankerin for some pizza, and that pizza place that's open at 2:30 don't deliver … I call BS.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Booze wasn't involved, but Burleson spent some time in Seattle, maybe the hippy lettuce played a factor!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

2:30 AM pizza runs … ive been there.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

hahaha half baked

Chris I was at that Uconn game sitting in the student section and it was amazing other than the whole losing part. I can't believe how well michigan travels. i felt like i was at the big house.

And on to sunday. Can't believe that I kept vernon davis in the lineup and jordan cameron on the bench. Makes it sting more knowing that I lost by less than 0.6 points. next week maybe?

peyton and the broncos look scary good. glad the saints don't play them this year. and nate burlesons story is hilarious…trying to figure out how to make it into a funny team name


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Peyton…. I always enjoyed watching him play. He used to destroy the broncos.

I couldn't believe the colts just….let him go. One of the greatest qb's ever.
Then, he signs with my team. I'm still baffled.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ben - it looked like it was a good game to be at. Its too bad that our offense inspires beer/bathroom breaks. Shoulda won that game. Michigan aint very good, but we're just plain bad.

Red - im still pissed Peyton didn't even give the Chiefs a visit. I blame Pioli, that blowhard.

Its Matt Cassell time in Minnesota … they should just apologize to all the Brits now for making them think that he is what we call a quarterback. Not to fret Jacksonville travels over the pond next year. That'll show em what football looks like lol.

Chiefs vs Giants on national tv Sunday. Stefs all jacked up all ready.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Chiefs and Giants, what to do what to do? I have to pay attention to "MY" 3-0 Bears. Till they implode then I can go Green Bay, Colts, Minnesota, De-Troit. I have options here.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The way things look dan youre gonna be a pack fan soon enough.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sheesh Red. The donkeys look like the 08 patriots. Chiefs are lookin for real on D though and Offense drinks up clock.

Wheres widdski?

I cannot believe im goin 0-fer in our league. I drafted like a rookie. Im open to trade offers on my entire squad.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Widdle is in a panic …worried sick about the ankle of #6 for oregon..Ha..
Cheifs lookin tough…Reid and alex smith are probably out to kick ass and check off names..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry Stef, both the chiefs and the broncos won't won't be able to go undefeated all year. Really. It's a mathematical certainty.

And ya, your fantasy teams pretty bad….lol. Poor guy.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh man.. that Pats/Bucs game was looking like it was headed for overtime! Too bad.. would have been a great finish.

Excellent week for 7footer.. and Buckethead had me on the ropes for a bit, but a late-playing roster got me a W. Next week is the battle of the four-and-Os, so stay tuned!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I didn't think my day would end up that well Stretch..

Craziness in Houston today, Schaub is a real piece of work. 4 - 0 for the first time in franchise history, SEAHAWKS!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Tony Gonzalez was the nail in my coffin this week. At least the Pats beat those birds in real life. Stretch I think you mean the Falcons.

If I am to win this week, Drew Brees needs to throw for like 600 yards, 7 TDs all to Colston and get laid twice on the field tonight. Proud to be bringing up the league low going into Monday. Someone's gotta do it.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hurrr durrr.. yeah Falcons is what I meant. I always confuse Atlanta and Tampa in my head -_-


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If the Chiefs weren't 4-0 id be one angry fella. Its the only thing saving me or completely dumping my entire squad for a bowl of rice krispies and a poke in the eye.

Thanks for another beatin Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Aw Stef. I only pick on my favorites


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

First time I've seen the Dolphins this year. They look pretty good.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

^FUMBLE !!!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, poor Ryan Tannehill….


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

3rd and 20…quarterback sneak…ready break…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

tannenhills girl looks better than i do


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ehhhh…I spoke too soon on the Dolphins.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Tastes like a dirty old tree branch


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Solid commercial Dan.

I finally got off to a decent start this week. 8 totes for CJ but 60 yards and a tud. Stef will take it.

This is my turn around week. Comin ta get cha Ben.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh snap, Megatron out for today!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

stef this one is going to go down to the wire…it'll all depend on how matty ice does tomorrow night!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I do feel kinda bad for Romo. 500 yds passing, 5tds …...and the one int. is the one that loses the game. Poor Romo


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

classic romo game


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopin the Jets D can keep Matty Ice luke warm tonight.

KC goes to 5-0 baby. Playing tough hard nosed football and i like it.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah Romo does okay for sitting on my bench. Accepting offers for a RB.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Stef how bad are you wishing you would've put TY Hilton in your starting lineup! God damn he killed my Hawks yesterday…. I didn't get to watch any football yesterday, only about 1 quarter of the Hawks game and listened to the rest on the radio.

I'm about done with freaking Kenbrell Tompkins, EVERY week someone is saying that this is going to be his 'breakout week' and it never happens, really starting to piss me off!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea im a little miffed that I pulled him but it was the right call. That's the same seahawks D that shut down absolutely everyone else. Between Whitmer and Sherman theyre a tough secondary. Lots of coulda woulda shoulda out there in fantasy land. I sweapped him out for Amendola at the last minute. Bad call.

Fid - lets deal … all my backs are available.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

You unloading Chris? I don't think I have a running back. Want one of my ir players?

If the bears go .500 against the Giants I'm packing up and watching north.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

wow stef that was a squeaker, but I have to applaud your decision of t.y. hilton


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Suck it Ben. Lol 0.62 points you get me by, you suck!

Dan, ill take a peek at your roster. Let's do a mega deal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

And stretchy goes down. There's a new #1 around here boys…hehehe


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Trade proposal sent Dan. Gotta shake things up, ive never had such a poor season going in all my years of fantasy. Its embarrassing.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The sad state of the standings:


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Ouch. Up until this week, I was 11-1 across my leagues.. lost all three of them this week-2 because I was up against Romo (1 of them I still would have won if I had caught news about Calvin Johnson), and this league..

But then I see Chris's standings and a smile comes to my face


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Should I start making some room in my scrap bin? (snicker)

Ya, look at Dan's 'points against' compared to mine. Looks like he's had some brutal matchups.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got the pine all boxed up for you guys. Full of cut nails.

Im salty about those standings. Real salty.

Looking back, my RB selection was atrocious. Ive got a ********************ton of them but all together they aint worth a poke in the eye and a box of donuts.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I just heard on the radio AP didn't practice yesterday to be with his 2 year old son who is in the hospital in critical condition, for injuries that police say are consistent with abuse.

Who the hell could hurt a kid, man that just pisses me off hearing stuff like that.

I hope Purple Jesus runs for 300 yards & many TD's on Sunday, if he even plays at all.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

GO DUCKS ......


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Big game for the waterfowl widdle.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

yep… i really miss my boy de anthony. havent seen him in three weeks..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Havent been following widdle, he on the shelf?


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah..thought mabye he would play today..Second biggest weapon Huff..Just limped off…fox sports 1


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The embarassment known as my team is becoming unbearable. Ill start trimming scraps to fit in a medium rate box. My squad is junk!!!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

wow, team Percy Whipped really just schit the bed today, i thought I was give Red a run too.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Unless RG3 does something for you soon stef it looks like you won't be beating Off in the Shower this weekend. It's even funnier when I tell you that whether or not you beat off in the shower all depends on Robert Griffins right hand. At least the SNF game is a distraction to this travesty happening at Fenway. Sox forgot how to swing the bats


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

It's good to be king.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I take back those last two sentences.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^what a Game!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I was going to comment that being a Yankee fan its always kind of nice to see the Sawks lose but then I had this strange sense of de ja vu … friggin Papi.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hoping that there's a score correction between now and tomorrow noon with Rivers name on it.. this losing by 0.2 pts thing is total garbage.. The Jimmy Graham shut-down and injury didn't help matters, but Yahoo got screwy in the last minutes of the Ind/SD game.

I'm gonna be a poor loser on this one if in fact I do lose..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^Get this man some cheese….;-)


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

you got your wish there was a stat correction on my side and i got two extra points so now its a 2.2 win. sorry stretch.

in other news we now have a 5 way tie for second


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I saw that.. oh well. Still managed to snag second place. Fwiw, if there's a tie for record, it sets standings based on points-for


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Came across this yesterday on Deadspin. This dude has way too much time on his hands, but nevertheless all of his renditions of the NFL logos are effing hilarious.

I couldn't stop laughing at these, just had to share.

What if all NFL team logos were fat?

Every starting QB photshopped on their namesake

Manningface on all team logos

NFL British Logos


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Love Deadspin .. one of my daily reads


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i had seen the fat one and the british ones but had only heard of the other two

i never been into deadspin…been a stoolie for way too long


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Ouch.. bitten by the injury bug again.. couple of players out early, including foster.. :/


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im setting the all time mark for futility this season. So 10/4 vg fir and a slice of curly walnut have all ready been put aside. (Pouty face).


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't imagine I'll win, so I've got some chinaberry!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Stretch you and I are in a back and forth battle. I think I've had the lead and lost it to you about 3 separate times today. Monday should be pivotal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Peyton's gonna blow this open in the 2nd half.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

looks like for the third week in a row my matchup will be decided on monday night, potentially be decided by a fraction of a point


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Not happy I left Royal on the bench.. Yahoo went out of their way to get you to bench him..

Of course Buckethead is dealing with a hurt Cutler


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, my donkey's sure shot themselves in the foot several times over.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Come on AP time for a big game tonight!

Dude BRK what the H happened last night? I thought for sure Peydirt was going to punish Indy, especially after those comments Irsay made the other day.. That surprised me… but Denver's D is a bit soft at times though, they don't beat people up like my Seahawks do!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Childish minds…










Still worth a laugh!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

huge lol ^

If that ever ceases to be funny someone check my pulse.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Well if you can't laugh…

Fair warning I may change my team name to Viking Mail Order Brides for this next week in honor of how beaten I got last night.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Josh Freeman is a piece of garbage.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Might have made my first big blunder today….starting vick over Kap.

Also waiting for the chiefs to play someone with a winning record to see if they're really any good.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ehhhh hemmm. One could say the same for the donkeys. Wait, they proved what happens when they play a good team last week. Now say it with me .. Eight and ohhh.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, I never said the donkeys were gonna go 16-0. They don't have the defense.

I'm just sayin, every week I wait to see the chiefs get tested….and they play another crap team. Indy's not a crap team. No shame in losing to them.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Nah im with ya Red. Id like to see what the offense looks like with their backs to the wall against a contender. We know the D is legit but ive got suspicions that our oline and wr corp need work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, and next week is the Bills….woohoo. They're better than their record though. Guess we'll have to wait for the donkeys matchup. 2 weeks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy to report I picked up Marvin Jones (4tds today) in both my fantasy leagues. However, I didn't start him in either;-/


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah ya got me to deal with next week.. It's gonna get personal.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

A definite improvement this week starting a receiver "out with a torn hamstring" over starting a receiver with a broken leg. Things are looking up fella's.

How about that De-Troit game! Caught the last 5 minutes.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^LOL Awesome.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

HAH! Nice.^

Like seeing a unicorn:


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

The mighty Big Red Broncos finally got a ************************* in their armor. 7-1.

yeah ya got me to deal with next week.. It's gonna get personal.

Bring it on stretchy. Better wear your best yoga pants.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

And Stef gets of the schnide!!!

My oh my is this a painful season for me in fantasy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Why's that Stef? We have similar records….7-1 and 1-7


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If you win Red, ill be packing your cut offs with used toilet paper. Stankwood.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^Your gonna catch a cold….from the ice inside your soul…

ahh, that's the best I got


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Youre right, that was mean. Used baby diapers it is. The good, squishy, first of the morning ones.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

First of the morning diapers are always surprisingly dense to me. With the sheer weight of them you'll be arousing suspicion at the post office. "Anything hazardous, perishable, or dangerous in here?" "Yes, sir. All three."


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got to go home and watch this episode of E:60 from last night. I'll admit I didn't know much about Beast Mode until he came to Seattle, but he is genuinely a good dude.

But you east-coasters ought to get a kick out of this. Make sure to watch both clips, the 2nd one talking about Applebee's and the 'ambiance' is sooo funny. Beast Mode is my new favorite person. 
Beast Mode had no idea Buffalo wasn't in NYC

BTW - is anyone else excited for the NBA?? Cuz this guy is!!!!!

My Blazers open the season on the road tonight in Phoenix, *RIP CITY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I really like the e60 series. The nfl network had a really good one on a few weeks ago about Derrick Thomas from the Chiefs. My hands down favorite player ever.

As far as hoops season, im more of a college hoops guy but I did manage to catch a ittle bit of the Heat Bulls game last night. Good to see D rose back in action. Didn't shoot well but …

Tonight UConn opens up in exhibition style …. Dogs season baby! Boatright and Napier are gonna be a tough backcourt this season. Watch out for Deandre Daniels as wel, hes a rangy kid.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

UConn is always tough in college bball!! I think that March Madness is the best 3 weeks of sports the whole year.

D Rose is my favorite non-Blazer in the whole NBA, love that guy. I was quite pissed at all of the heat he took for not coming back last season, they weren't going to beat Miami anyway, no point in beating the guy up for it. I didn't get to catch that game but I watched some of the LA v. LA game and it was pretty interesting, although its common, when the star player is out the bench plays their little hearts out, bench scored like 78 points, a franchise record. I hate the Lakers, they robbed the Blazers of at least 2 possible shots at a championship, although nowadays I sort of like Kobe (other than his constant whining to the refs, but everyone does that now).


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Love my Huskies. Hate the conference realignment BS. Should be some really rousing games this year against Houston and SMU. WTF. Thank you to our attorney general would thought it was a great idea to sue Boston College for leaving the Big East. Take a wild guess who lobbied for Lousiville and not UConn to get into the ACC. Well done touchhole.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL @ the Lynch vids.. he's a moron, but he's hilarious.

Better watch out.. I'm gunnin' for first place this week!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Probably got a chance stretch. Pretty big bye week for me.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm hoping.. a win in fantasy and a win in RL is what I'm banking on.. #letsgobuffalo!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like the Bills are gonna give the Chief some trouble.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

KC has been historically awfully in buffalo. Eff ralph wilson stadium.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Well that was awful. The only redeeming thing about the second half was that.I had one crazy deep nap during it


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol. Sorry brah. Sonethin very redeeming about a drool on yourself afternoon nap though.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Major improvement for me this week. I believe I had started a healthy team. 

Chris, that was a good trade, thanks. Funny you mentioned the CT AG sued BC. The state is messed up. If they win follow the money. A buddy's wife is a state rep in CT. She never met a tax hike she didn't like. But I can't talk. Illinois is the most corrupt state in the Nation. At least eveyone will be happy for a week. Bears over Green Bay.

Last night they were breaking Ditka's balls over some coach looking like him. then they show a fan at the KC game they looked just like Andy Reed. Funny.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know.. New York has a Cuomo running the show right now and the last 2 or 3 governors have resigned in scandal..

http://freedominthe50states.org/ says it all -_-

From this week's recap:
"SuperStretchies3 is in first place having also recently beaten Off in the Shower (81.50 - 74.08) and carguy460 (105.64 - 78.82)."

Its still funny


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

It works in so many situations. Pay it forward someday and name a fantasy team in some other league "off in your mouth" or "off on her chest", depending on how close you are with the people involved. Note: do not use this joke in your family league that may or may not involve grandparents.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure if you guys heard this but it on the news every hour here. Mr and Mrs Knucklehead are watching the Bears GB game. He's a Bears fan, she's GB. They make a bet. Which ever team looses the fan gets tased by the winning fan. Bears win. Mr Knucklehead tases Mrs Knucklehead. Mrs K is in a lot of pain. She calls the cops on Mr K. Cops say Mrs K was a will participant in the Jackassery so Mr K will not be spending the night in jail. I forgot to mention they made the bet in a bar while watching the game. What a couple of @ssholes. If I could ever get my wife that drunk on a bet I certainly would not try to electrocute her.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Go ducks…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Big game tonight Widdle! Im slowly becoming a ducks fan from your influence.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Should be a fun game…I think uconn. plays tomorow night aswell..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Indeed we do. Louisville at home. Be surprised if bridgewater and crew dont dump 50 on us. Hoops opens up against maryland at the Barclays in brooklyn tomorrow too. Amidah Brimah. Remember that name. Kids lookin like hes got Okafor shot blocking ability.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Knucklehead update. Mr K. is under arrest for possession of an illegal electronic weapon. More details, at the bar Mrs K agreed to be tased two times. It was the unexpected third tase on the buttock that made Mrs K call the police. I doubt anymore will come out on this. If so, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats some funny stuff Dan. What a bad loser lol.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Its the textbook Ducks letdown game of the season! I swear I'm just about done trying to be a fan of the Ducks, they do this EVERY YEAR and blow their hopes of a shot at the title. My neighbor just got all butt-hurt, hes a huge Duck fan, season ticket holder and I was texting him about it, and I said that the Ducks were getting absolutely embarrassed until the last 5 minutes of the game, then they managed to make it somewhat respectable, and he shot me back a 'whatever' text.. Lol, typical Duck fan.

Seriously though, until 5 minutes to go, it was embarrassing for Oregon (the Pac-12 and the entire State of Oregon), and the worst part is that probably 90% of people across the nation had already changed the channel before they got to see Oregon score… Oregon State played Stanford better than that!

Sorry for my mini-rant.

"Now I'm done"


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

No joke I just found this on the Craigslist Free Ads…. I'm gonna save and post the pic because I'm sure it will be gone soon. Wow.
200 Free T-Shirts


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

ill take an extra small..


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry Widdle, brutal performance. I've been walking around all week saying Oregon would dominate, I thought their defense is better than ever, and I really didn't think they would lose to the Tree two years in a row, I thought Oregon's offense would wear the Tree down… Man was I wrong.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

i felt the same way..they are a good football team, and it's a bummer that alot of people were watching them for the first time on a big stage and didnt play well…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I really think that the goaline fumble took away all the wind out of their sails early. I wasnt up late enough to watch the finish but it seemed like the power offense of the tree was too much to handle.

A game like that goes one way or another when you have a finesse team vs. a power team. If Oregon could have controlled the tempo it would have been a much different story but they just couldn't get their defense of the field.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

How bout dem Huskers!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that some sort of critter ?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

at first I was bummed that I lost but then I realized stretch and big red lost too so no ground lost. then i saw that no one beat off in the shower this week so our 3 way tie at the top is now a 4 way.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Stretchy Pants and I had the dumb off of the week but much like my Chiefs, ill win ugly.

How's the "new dad" syndrome working out so far Ben?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

And here is video evidence of the story Dan was talking about. Wife tasered lol.

http://deadspin.com/bears-fan-tasers-packers-fan-wife-after-monday-night-fo-1459003284/1462555136/@barryap


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Ugh.. you just don't know the kind of week I've had. 3 Leagues, projected wins by 16, 30, and 50 points in them.. Lost by 15 points in each of them. I'm sick of my players getting knocked out on the first drive.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm freee…..freee fallin'!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to protest the past weeks contest. How am I to gain any points if Romo refuses to throw to Witten? He will be tased.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice. Looks like there's some potheads on the chiefs too.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

D Bowe, D Bowe, D Bowe … c'mon man. Might explain his lack of tenacity on the field. Talk about your all time bonehead moves. You're in a car with 2 of your boys getting your cheech and chong on and you think its a good idea to keep about a half ounce of grass in a duffel bag with YOUR wallet in there. Let your boys hang on to that stuff man, they'll give it back. You just signed a 60 million dollar deal. Pulled over doin 48 in a 35.

Is Terrell Owens available?


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

The air is so thin up here at the top. We'll see if I can maintain the streak. Big challenge next week going up against Matty ICE. Ben 'preciate you giving that joke a whirl.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, that was pretty dumb. There has gotta be something that feeling of invincibility that athletes get…cause the behave like idiots at times.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I just hope Chief's fans aren't going to use Bowe as an excuse when the Broncos thump 'em Sunday.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Farewell Arian Foster.. *another* one of the top projected players on IR


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I sent some trade requests out.. looking for RB-heavy teams with little TE support. Julius Thomas for "good" RBs, Jimmy Graham for some of the "better" RBs. I checked the "Evaluate Trade" option, and most were net gains for both teams.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Accepted one. Now we're really gonna pull away from the competition.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha I'm OK with that.. I'd rather it be a 2-horse race than 4


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

What… no love for off in the shower? Big dogs gettin nervous now that stef and I are riding 3 game win streaks? In all fairness losing Doug Martin blew my team up. Been scrambling around out of the pocket for a while now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, I had big Doug E. Fresh in my other league. That didn't go so well.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

My squads final ystarting to turn the corner but its too little too late. Id have to win out to hit .500 and someone at the top would have to lose out for me to get into the playoffs. Red im lookin at you buddy, Mr. three game skid

Also, Chiefs will bring the pain to Manning. Its gonna be cold out there Sunday night. Gonna sting when all 330 lbs of Dontari Poe lands on Peyton.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, the chefs better whip up some offense. Don't think defensive TDs are gonna cut it at mile high.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

That's the part that scares me


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i hope i win against off in the shower this weekend


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like a pretty tight one Ben. Tastefully worded post, btw. Taste seems to fly in the face of convention here. Funny how that always seems to happen around me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll be watching the game in my outlaws theater room. Hope I won't be throwing stuff at the 90" screen.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill be greased up in the recliner. All doors closed. In just my jersey.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be in the fetal position in the corner crying about getting stomped in ffl. At least my bills kicked butt today


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

How cute. Peytons wearing gloves. Them old bones must be chilly … and brittle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahhhh…..go smoke another bowe, Dwayne.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Man, hope my donkeys don't choke like the chiefs did.

I admit, I'm havin' a hard time staying engaged with fantasy sports this year. I'm usually much more active on the waiver wire and stuff. I think LJs takes up most of my cyber attention span.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Makes Stef mad. Go Pats.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

ehhh…..looks like the donkey's are gonna choke even worse. Wuudddyagonnadoo.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Phew.. nail biter.. not the Pats/Broncos, the superstretchies and percy whippeds.. Looks like Yahoo missed some of Welker's return yards, so I'm hoping for a little space while I watch Gore proceed to destroy me tomorrow night.. -_-


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Welker comes up the donkey again. This time it helps us. Not signalling your team away from a punt you're not catching is kind of like forgetting the safe word when things get a little too spicy during bedroom activities.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Scratch that.. looks like this league doesn't count return yards :\


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Stretch I didn't say anything because I was really hoping that Gore would lift me past you but of course when I really need some help I can't get it! I don't get what the funk is going on with me, I'm points leader yet I'm 6-6… unreal.

Yeah two weeks ago Percy Harvin had like a 55 yard punt return and I couldn't figure out why he didn't get the points for that either.. It would've put me within a couple points of ole Stef.

Hey how many teams make the playoffs?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I just checked tonight and it looks like the top 4 make the championship round. I'm already in. stretch, red, and shower all make it with a win. that final week match up between stretch and red looks like its going to be pretty juicy.

Not sure how I am sitting at the top of this league, where as in my other league (which has many of the same core players) I have been in the basement so long I'm about to remodel the basement for the second time.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Man im hovering at .500 or just below in 4 leagues and my chiefs are on a 2 game skid. Tough times for the old boy. Uconn hoops are lookin good though.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Only 4? Dang man, I'm kinda surprised I'm not gonna make it with the roster I have. Guess I'll start filling up that medium flat rate box I've been saving!

Uconn is looking tough, I saw the 7-0 start… Dude Shabazz is the man, he is sick!

My Trail Blazers are off to a fantastic start, 13-2, won 11 straight, 7-1 on the road…. NO ONE expected this! I keep watching and expecting a fall off, but dood I think we are legit this year! Damiam Lillard, L-Train, Batum goes the dynamite…. Going for 12 in a row tonight in Phoenix (who we lost the first game of the season to). Yeah Buddy!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive also began filling up the flat rate.

Bazz is clutch as hell 7. He played his freshman year on the national championship team with Kemba Walker. Im pretty sure that a lot of Kemba rubbed of on him. Come the second half Bazz can take over if no one else will. I really like the German Niels Giffey. I always thought he had NBA smarts but his game is starting to back it up. He played on the german national team all summer with the like of Tony Parker. Seems like its helped out a ton.

Ill have to keep my eye on the blazers. It'll be all highlights for me though. Damn west coast late games.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahhhh I completely forgot that Bazz is a senior, now that you say it I do remember him on that team with Kemba, cuz that year I came real close to winning one of the pools I was in (had UConn winning it all but was too far behind, I think I took 3rd). But that's when Gus Johnson was still an announcer for MM.. There were soooo many classic Gus J sounders about Kemba that year. Gus is the best. Kemba was SO sick, I was really hoping he'd do better in the NBA but he's a bit undersized, he isn't bad but he's not really standing out either.

Yeah keep an eye on those Blazers, they just may make some noise this year!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

What a game!

Poor Stef. Pretty boy Eric Decker thumps him twice.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking like someone's gonna get a chance to beat off in the shower during the playoffs! Unless something crazy happens tonight or tomorrow night, it looks like the playoffs are iced. Only question will be seeding.

Also of note I am comment number 400! Boo ya


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Honestly, forget the NFL this weekend.. the Ohio St/Michigan and Alabama/Auburn were the highlights of this season!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL: "SuperStretchies3 Throat-Punches Midget Warriors, Has Their Number"


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I suggest you guys go back and look at your draft grades form teh beginning of the season. I just looked mine up and it suggested I'd finish in 7th place 6-8 with a total of 1326 points. With a game left I'm sitting at 10-3 in first with a total of 1332 points. Whoops Yahoo


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

The right free agents make all the difference.. look at Nick Foles and Josh Gordon!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

josh gordon has been a dirty pickup and has really taken away from jordan cameron who was an early season stud for me


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Stef whould you have thought the cheifs d would have put the nail in your fantasy coffin like they did today?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

In this league, I was relatively on target and lost straight up with no surprise.. In every other league, this has been the most random, senseless scoring week. In on place I was projected to hit 170 points and scored 80, meanwhile someone was expected to hit 90 and got 254. This week is insane!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

So there's a "consolation" bracket? hahahaha what does the winner of the consolation bracket get?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

ridiculed


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey, remember that time I took J. Charles one pick ahead of Stef.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Bastard. The only retribution i will have is when KC knock the Broncos out of the playoffs and head to the super bowl. Slip up again and were gonna take home field too.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my jesus. I was looking good until he dropped a Benjamin or something on me. Better start packing up those cutoffs. Red, you've beaten off in the shower bigtime. I am man enough to admit that I watched you do it.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

jamaal charles beat off in the shower


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Id pay to get into that. Chiefs are peaking. Forced 7 turnovers too.

How the bambino dad?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Ugh.. /rage

Epic team, Red


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

well if reggie bush goes for 300 rush/rec yards and 6 tds tomorrow…red still wins glad I didn't play him today


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahh man…lol. I got lucky again. In my defense, I drafted DC in every league I played this year. Just have a hunch on some players.

In my money league, I beat the same guy I beat in the playoffs last year. Except last year I had to pick up R. Wilson in the playoffs when my qb went down. Wilson ran for the tds. First rushing tds all year I think. Beat the guy by 3 points. He was so ticked. Funny stuff. 
I paid the $50 buy in for that league like 5 years ago. Haven't had to pay in since, because I always get at least 3rd place. 1st is $400. If I win next week….









I keep sayin' I'll quit when I don't place. But they've bought me some nice tools;-)


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

DC red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Duh. JC….Jamaal Charles.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

guess i can unpack my box of cutoffs suckas…im goin to the ship…may the best one win red


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Puttin it down for the crown!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

A medium USPS flat rate box. cut offs? I plan on cleaning up the shop today. Send me the address of the winner. Fun here in the NFC Central. Who's gonna make it. I should be able to watch IND and KC. (I know, not NFC) Then there is the Bronco's/Manning channel. Have a good day fella's.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Bring it on big Ben!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

its on like donkey kong red


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

warm up the bus. warm up the bus…oh wait whoops


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Andy Dalton gave you a career day.

Honestly, if I won, I have no idea what I'd do with all those cutoffs.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

If you win? you mean when you win? I needed a career day out of everyone and a few of your guys to come up as duds just to sniff a win, but neither of those are happening…not thinking the current 30 point cushion is going to shrink at all. I already have so many unused cutoffs I figured I'd offer a bunch of them to my brother who is learning woodworking in his high school shop class which is underfunded to the point where unless they want to bring things in for themselves they are stuck using framing lumber.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

That stinks. My HS shop was nicely setup with power tools. Probably started my Normite ways. If we had a hand plane, I don't recall seeing it.

I'm watching my money league a little closer. I'm winning by 30some there, but the dude has JCutler and BMarshall. Let's choke bears!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey does tonight's Philly game have playoff implications ?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Hes in the same shop that I started in that has decent tools, but they can't get wood. I've been saving projects on here that he can do with my scraps and cutoffs which I get tons of from work.

and widdle do you mean in real life or in our fantasy league. For fantasy currently BRK is up like 50 on me with Alshon Jeffery going for me tonight and Nick Foles and Matt Forte going for for him. Bears and Eagles are both 8-6, but are leading their divisions and currently occupy the 3rd and 4th NFC spots


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

yes ben, real life…thanks..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^You can tell HE doesn't play fantasy sports. Not as cool as us.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Im too busy play calling for the Ducks to have time for imaginary games..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

hehehee…it's a little sad how much we care about these sports teams…..who could probably care less about us


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

The games might be imaginary, but the cutoffs are real. Red make sure you PM everyone your address so we all can finally clear out a med flat rate box's worth of space from our shops. Man, what will I do with all the extra space I'm gonna have?


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

here's a cool shot of my pops back in the day









Lookin like a timeout deep in the fourth quarter..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Widdle- very cool.

MrFid- I'll do'er. Try and free ups space where the ebony and rosewood used to be;-)


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

thats a load of crap. Still have several guys going and it says your a 100% favorite


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol. Ya, you just need to double your points with your last two players.

Think I lost my money league. Woe is Red. Can't win 'em all. But I warned Stef, I'm a hustler.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Rental ^. Hell choke in the playoffs.

Im bitter


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

im wondering how much I have to score tonight before yahoo makes me a 1% favorite to win


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Son of a nutcracker! After MNF, the score in my money league:

Omaha Beef(me) 136.34
Moody Blues 137.08

Missed out on $400 by…....that much. Son of a freakin nutcracker…..lol


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I know that earlier in the season I proposed a rule change that who ever lost the championship game would get one box of cutoffs. We at the time I obviously had no idea that person would end up being me. I am in a similar situation as BRK that I have plenty of my own cutoffs and am not desperate to collect on my prize if no one wants to send it. After the lame duck my guys put out over the weekend I really don't deserve it anyway.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Figured I'd cross post here too-The March Madness tourney league is up! Details here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35959


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yo Stefanopolous - We gonna do this again or what?

P.S. - GO Seahawks!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Stef's like all my friends. He gets tired of me winning.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im gonna have to give up the reigns on the lj league. With the pending move im friggin swamped. I think you should be able to coordinate it as the co-commish red if youd like. Ill see if i can swap over the controls to ya if need be.

I gotta get my head in the game this season. 500 aint cuttin it.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Previous years winner takes the reigns for the next season? Do it Rojo!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah man. I'm workin like 70 hours a week right now. But I'm sure I could squeeze it in if you guys want.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

7 u want it?

Stretchypants emailed me so hes in.

I just aint got the time to pimp it.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm good to go. I'll commish if needed.. I have a sweet scoring setup that's a bit more dynamic. I've gone from 3 leagues to potentially 0, so I'm chomping at the bit!

Also, I still owe someone some wood!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

you guys know im in again!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah that was fun last year, I'm in again. Stretch I'm interested to hear about your scoring setup.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

No I don't want it, not ready to commish… Stretch is all over it!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I renewed the league. As soon as you join up stretch I will transfer over the commish status to you. Don't be surprised if I auto draft. It'll probably be better than draftin 4 consecutive running backs. Dumbass.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gonna have to bow out this time, boys. Last year after signing up, you may have noticed that I never drafted, set my line up, etc… well thats cause about 365 days ago, I was let go from my job, so last fall was kinda hectic. And wouldnt you know, I'm (hopefully) about to take a new job 1000 miles away with better pay and benefits than the last one, so this fall I'll be swamped again.

Hopefully after the move I'll have more time (ok, more $$ too) to get back into the shop and get back involved here on LJ's…I miss this place. Good luck with the '14 season!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome! I'm ready to get this started!

Basics:
Scoring Type: Head-to-Head
Start Scoring on: Week 1
Can't Cut List Provider: None
Max Acquisitions for Entire Season: No maximum
Max Acquisitions per Week: No maximum
Max Trades for Entire Season No maximum
Trade Reject Time: 1
Trade End Date: No trade deadline
Allow Draft Pick Trades: Yes
Trade Review: League Votes
Waiver Time: 1 day
Waiver Type: Reverse order of standings
Weekly Waivers Game Time - Tuesday
Post Draft Players: Free Agents
Invite Sharing Tools: Enabled
Playoffs: Week 14, 15 and 16 (8 teams) Note: Week 16 runs 7 days from Dec 16 to Dec 22
Playoff Reseeding: No
Divisions: No
Lock Eliminated Teams: Yes
League Pickem: Yes
Roster Positions: QB, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, W/R/T, W/R/T, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, IR
Fractional Points: Yes
Negative Points: No
Make League Publicly Viewable: No

So, in short, week 17 isn't a thing, since all the good guys are benched anyway by then. 1 QB, 2 RB, 2 WR, 1 TE, and 2 flex. I like having a kicker and a defense to spice it up a little. Two years ago, we ran D, D, DB, DL, but that gets frustrating and makes it less casual.

Scoring:
Completions 0.5
Passing Yards 40 yards per point; 2 points at 250 yards; 4 points at 350 yards; 6 points at 450 yards
Passing Touchdowns 6
Interceptions -3
Rushing Yards 10 yards per point; 2 points at 100 yards; 4 points at 150 yards; 6 points at 200 yards
Rushing Touchdowns 6
Receptions 1
Reception Yards 20 yards per point; 2 points at 100 yards; 4 points at 150 yards; 6 points at 200 yards
Reception Touchdowns 6
Return Yards 12 yards per point
Return Touchdowns 6
2-Point Conversions 2
Fumbles Lost -3
Offensive Fumble Return TD 6
Pick Sixes Thrown -3
Kickers League Value
Field Goals 0-19 Yards 3
Field Goals 20-29 Yards 3
Field Goals 30-39 Yards 3.5
Field Goals 40-49 Yards 4
Field Goals 50+ Yards 5
Field Goals Missed 0-19 Yards -2
Field Goals Missed 20-29 Yards -1.5
Field Goals Missed 30-39 Yards -1
Field Goals Missed 40-49 Yards -0.5
Field Goals Missed 50+ Yards 0
Point After Attempt Made 1
Point After Attempt Missed -5
Defense/Special Teams League Value
Sack 2
Interception 3
Fumble Recovery 3
Touchdown 6
Safety 5
Block Kick 3
Kickoff and Punt Return Touchdowns 6
Points Allowed 0 points 8
Points Allowed 1-6 points 6
Points Allowed 7-13 points 4
Points Allowed 14-20 points 2
Points Allowed 21-27 points 0
Points Allowed 28-34 points -3
Points Allowed 35+ points -6
4th Down Stops 2
Tackles for Loss 1
Defensive Yards Allowed - Negative 12
Defensive Yards Allowed 0-99 8
Defensive Yards Allowed 100-199 5
Defensive Yards Allowed 200-299 2
Defensive Yards Allowed 300-399 0
Defensive Yards Allowed 400-499 -3
Defensive Yards Allowed 500+ -6
Three and Outs Forced 1

A lot of the scoring categories above are DEF-based, so they're definitely an important part.

The offense is slightly PPR, but only 0.5 points and RBs have been buffed somewhat.

Overall, what this means is a 30-point QB, 15-pt WRs, 15-pt RBs, 10-pt TEs, 12-pt K, 20-pt DEF.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^ I say he's already plotting for his advantage.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

seems really complicated but im sure by week 8 or so i'll have it figured it out


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

> ^ I say he s already plotting for his advantage.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Quoting myself because that was my lame attempt at a joke. Looks high scoring and fun. I'm up for it. I've bowed out of every other league I played in. Burned out on it a bit.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hahah yeah I got the gist when you posted that. Having high-scoring matchups definitely makes things more exciting. There's also enough "closeness" to still feel competitive, but not too much that you rage because you lost by 0.07 points


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Umm.. we're drafting tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Nah. I gotta switch it when i get back to the office. Ill get you on the commish status stretch.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

All set. I moved the draft a couple weeks out and assigned you the commissioner status Stretch. Now you gotta hustle and get a couple more guys into this thing.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet.

So is the league currently mostly Yahoo default?

Are there any objections to the scoring updates?

I'm probably going to make a new forum post tonight when I get out of work, since this is no longer the inaugural season and it might get some extra visibility


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

No objections here… Do your thug thizzle Stretch.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

No objections here.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63125

New forum post up, so long, season 1!


----------

